Ask HN: Likelihood the FBI also submitted to Google a court ordered mandate? - Dowwie
======
Dowwie
I don't see why the FBI wouldn't have submitted the same court-ordered mandate
for a backdoor to android phones. Will Google come forward about their
involvement?

